# Lots of shrimp! >>> Markham @ kennedy and hwy 7



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

I have lots and lots of shrimps!
You are welcome to come and pick it out yourself or even shipping is available.

click here for pictures : http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38683

(NEWEST ARRIVALS)

Black Panda - $55.99 ea.
Red Panda - $55.99 ea.
Orange Eye Blue Tigers - $17.99ea for 5 or more.
Black Tiger Orange Eyes - $47.99 ea/$44.99 ea for 5 or more/$41.99 ea for 10 or more.

(IN STOCK)

Fire Reds - $3.69 ea for 10 or more
Yellow Shrimp - $3.99 ea for 10 or more
Orange Sakura -$3.69 ea for 10 or more
Blue Velvet Shrimp - $5.29 ea for 10 or more

Crystal Red Shrimp B/C - $3.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp A - $4.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp S - $6.09ea for 10 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp SS - $ 10.99 ea for 5 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp SSS - $ 14.99 ea for 5 or more

Crystal Black Shrimp B/C - $4.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp A - $5.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp S - $6.09 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp SS - $11.99 ea for 5 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp SSS - $11.99 ea for 5 or more
and....
Tiger Shrimp - $3.49 ea for 10 or more

FREEBIES WITH EVERY PURCHASE - Pick up or Shipping available.

15$ shipping 1-3 days anywhere in Canada.
(within gta is next day)

You can also find foods and supplies on my website!

www.ShrimpFever.com

Thank you!

Tommy (mr_bako)
[email protected]
416 616 5883


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Georgues blue rili/ velvets and black orange eye tigers great prices and guy, better then visiting any fish store in the markham area, recommend to everyone in the gta for every color shrimp you need


----------

